# Jet boat wrapped in Black creek rapid, main Salmon



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Pics posted.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting. 
From looking at the middle photo, it looks like it could be a people catcher right now, with the top side of the boat pointed up stream, and the hull pointed down stream? Looks passable on the right? 
Does look potentially very dangerous for a swimmer.

We will definitely be stopping to scout this one next month.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

From what I have heard the typical left run is wide open..


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you! 
Never run the Main before.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Surely not a regular. I know Heinz etc quit running it once the levels drop.


----------



## JamesClyde (Jul 8, 2019)

We ran Black Creek the day after the jet boat wrapped---the left side run is wide open & misses the boat by a mile. 

Don't know the full story, but do know that the folks who were on the boat were stuck on a rock for ~45 minutes before getting rescued. It is a very small boat ~12 long. The folks were putting the boat in the water at Corn Creek the same day we were rigging. 8/23


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

matt man said:


> Thank you for posting.
> From looking at the middle photo, it looks like it could be a people catcher right now, with the top side of the boat pointed up stream, and the hull pointed down stream? Looks passable on the right?
> Does look potentially very dangerous for a swimmer.
> 
> We will definitely be stopping to scout this one next month.


No need to scout, the line on Black Creek is left anyways. Boat is now peaking out from under the water, can't really see it from the top or scout location but once you've ran the rapid and can look back it is very obvious.


----------



## Utahgirlonthefly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Jet Boat Removed*

Just got off the Main 9/3. We were lucky enough to watch a Huey fly into the canyon and remove the jet boat just minutes after we ran Black Creek. Man, was that a sight to see. That was one hell of a pilot. I'll be posting the extraction video later on today via YouTube. It was pretty bad ass to watch that go down (or up...lol)

River left is the run, and wide open.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Utahgirlonthefly said:


> I'll be posting the extraction video later on today via YouTube. It was pretty bad ass to watch that go down (or up...lol)
> 
> River left is the run, and wide open.


Please post that here as well, would like to see that extract.


----------



## Utahgirlonthefly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Jet Boat Extraction*

I have no idea how to post videos...lol...sorry. But the video is up on YouTube. https://youtu.be/1wfeWcytlb8


----------



## Utahgirlonthefly (Sep 5, 2019)

Not sure how to load videos on a thread but the video is posted on YT.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wfeWcytlb8


----------



## Utahgirlonthefly (Sep 5, 2019)

Hahaha. Thanks!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Assume this is your video I just saw on River Rafters Anonymous group on FB.

https://youtu.be/1wfeWcytlb8


----------



## Utahgirlonthefly (Sep 5, 2019)

That would be my video. 🙂 Thanks


----------



## ciggyboy (Mar 7, 2008)

*video*

Here's the video of the extraction https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wfeWcytlb8


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Utahgirlonthefly said:


> Not sure how to load videos on a thread but the video is posted on YT.


Super cool, Utahgirlonthefly!


So...did the guy on the high line connect the tag line to the boat for the chopper?


Was the boat full of water when it was lifted??!


It looked like it was picked very fast once the chopper connected to the line.


----------



## Utahgirlonthefly (Sep 5, 2019)

There were 3 guys working hi line. We saw then retrieve some personal items from the boat, (cooler, etc). I didn't see them hook up the boat but I believe there were only 3 straps attached for retrieval. The boat was definitely spilling tons of water. It was super fast... maybe 15 minutes from the time the Huey entered the canyon to the time it flew out with the boat.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

That is very cool, thanks for taking the time to post your video. Not too bad for a 55 year old Huey, are you familiar with helicopters, the terminology you use and to identify it as a Huey is cool too.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you for the video.

Made me nervous just watching the video. Rotors, canyon walls and lines in/around rocks can make for a bad day. Surprized the pilot let crew members inside during a lift - must be very trusting.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

chiefstilh20 said:


> Thank you for the video.
> 
> Made me nervous just watching the video. Rotors, canyon walls and lines in/around rocks can make for a bad day. Surprized the pilot let crew members inside during a lift - must be very trusting.



I actually talked to the owner of Salmon River Helicopters last year when I was looking at hiring him for a remote job. He said that he can't typically haul passengers as the Huey is a military helo and not FAA rated for paying passengers...so I assume the crew was an employee.


Dangerous--but he's good at what he does and regularly flies in the river canyons. Said he can fly a small pickup in to the remote ranches...has to haul the tires and bed in a separate load to get the weight down.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Utahgirlonthefly said:


> There were 3 guys working hi line. We saw then retrieve some personal items from the boat, (cooler, etc). I didn't see them hook up the boat but I believe there were only 3 straps attached for retrieval. The boat was definitely spilling tons of water. It was super fast... maybe 15 minutes from the time the Huey entered the canyon to the time it flew out with the boat.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MT4Runner said:


> ...Dangerous--but he's good at what he does and regularly flies in the river canyons. ...


I did a OSHA training awhile back and they had a statistic that for every 600 close calls, there'll be a fatality. 

We all have them - a near miss here, a close one there, those little "Oh shit!" moments. We're all just hoping to stay ahead of the bad statistic...

Stay safe,

-AH


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Man that sure would be one hell of a cool job though...

Thank you for taking the time to post your video!


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

How much did that cost, I wonder, and who paid for it?


----------

